# denaro: espressioni gergali



## maria nicola

Qualcuno è esperto sulle attuali espressioni gergali (in genere malavitose) per riferirsi alle diverse banconote e somme di denaro?

Una volta si parlava di carte per le mille lire.
Di piotte (a Roma, che io sappia) per le cento lire.
Di gambe per le centomila lire, se non sbaglio. O per il milione di lire, questo non lo ricordo bene.

Qualcuno ha idea di quali siano oggi i termini più usati sul territorio nazionale?

Grazie infinite. Mi serve per una traduzione.

aggiungo: trovo in un forum la seguente lista, dichiaratamente romana:

"5 euri = 5 sacchi
10 euri = 10 sacchi
20 euri = 20 sacchi
50 euri = 50 sacchi oppure mezza piotta
100 euri = 100 sacchi o una piotta
200 euri = 2 piotte
500 euri = 5 piotte o mezzo testone

mancano il mezzo sacco e il testone "

Qualcuno può confermare?
E ancora: il palo, a quanto corrispondeva?


----------



## Davide'80

Negli anni '90 a Milano, quando ancora c'erano le lire, tra ragazzi si usavano molto i termini gergali per le somme di denaro.

Un millino / un millante = 1000 £
X carte = X 000 £
Un scudo = 5000 £
Un deca = 10 000 £
Mezza gamba = 50 000 £
Una gamba / un Caravaggio = 100 000 £
Mezzo palo = 500 000 £
Un palo = 1 000 000 £

Ho letto, ma personalmente non ho mai sentito usare tali espressioni, che 1 000 000 £ si chiamasse anche "zucca" o "chilo" e che 20 000 £ si chiamasse "marengo".

Con l'avvento dell'euro l'uso di queste parole si è perso. In modo scherzoso oggi si dice spesso "euri" al plurale o talvolta "eurelli".

Apprendo da ricerche sulla rete che nell'ambiente dei cannaioli le quantità di maria o di fumo (= hashish) si misurino in:
Un cinquello = 5 €
Un deca / Un decino = 10 €
Un ventello = 20 €
Un fifty / Un cinquantella = 50 €

Sugli annunci erotici, dove in teoria non si potrebbero offrire prestazioni a pagamento, si scrive la cifra e si sostituisce "euro" con la parola "rose" o "buoni motivi".

Se ne è parlato anche qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2301624&langid=14


----------



## maria nicola

Bellissima risposta! Una voce d'enciclopedia. E il link che accludi perfeziona il tutto. Ma certo: pali, testoni, zucche, tutti sinonimi, secondo gli usi di diverse città e di diversi gruppi sociali. E poi si diceva anche: centinaia di carte da mille, parlando di grosse spese, ma questo lo dicevano le generazioni più anziane.
Sarebbe interessante sentire anche persone di altre regioni.
Comunque grazie, Davide, intervento prezioso il tuo.
E poi magnifica quella cosa delle "rose".


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Ti consiglio di cercare siti che trattano di lingua furbesca. Uno tra i tanti vocabolari lo trovi qui>   http://www.gerghitalici.altervista.org/piazza/vocabolarietto-furbesco.pdf

Buona fortuna!


----------



## Davide'80

Davide'80 said:


> Apprendo da ricerche sulla rete che nell'ambiente dei cannaioli le quantità di maria o di fumo (= hashish) si misurino in:
> Un cinquello = 5 €
> Un deca / Un decino = 10 €
> Un ventello = 20 €
> Un fifty / Un cinquantella = 50 €


Ho domandato a due sbarbati in motorino davanti al pub e mi hanno confermato l'uso corrente di _cinquello_ e _deca_, mentre _fifty_ non l'hanno mai sentito dire.


----------



## maria nicola

Ottimo, Davide. Ricerca sul campo.
Spero che continueremo ad aggiornarli, questi post, quando ne sentiremo di nuove.
Grazie ancora.
Comunque per la mia traduzione ho deciso di usare _palo_, che in Italia corrispondeva al milione, visto che nel romanzo argentino su cui lavoro si parla di _palo_, scritto alla stessa maniera, e usato esattamente per la stessa cifra nel periodo della grande inflazione degli anni Novanta.


----------



## francisgranada

Solo per essere sicuro: il plurale _euri _non è (ancora ...) considerato accettabile nell'italiano standard?


----------



## Necsus

No, non lo è.


----------



## Davide'80

In giro per il web capita di leggere "neuri" al posto di euro.
https://www.google.it/#q=100+neuri


----------



## dôghen

Ciao Davide

l'uso di "neuri", secondo me, è un segnale che _rafforza, _per così dire, la percezione di "euri" come errore. Cioè il suo significato "parodistico". 
Quando l'euro fu introdotto, in molte occasioni venne spiegato che essendo un sostantivo di provenienza "esterna" alla lingua italiana avrebbe seguito la regola generale che si dà per le parole straniere e cioè era da considerarsi  _invariabile.  
_
Nonostante ciò, o forse proprio a causa di quest'insistenza, quasi da subito si è diffuso l'uso ironico e parodistico di "euri" al plurale. 
Qualcuno, evidentemente, non ha capito l'ironia e ha finito per usarlo sul serio. "Neuri", secondo me, rimette un po' a posto le cose


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno!

Dalle mie parti (che sono anche quelle di Maria  Nicola) il deca era ( e forse è) usato soprattutto nelle contrattazioni per l'acquisto di modesti quantitativi di sostanze stupefacenti. Lo spaccino (termine gergale per indicare lo spacciatore) veniva apostrofato con la frase: "oh, ce l'hai un deca?", a cui seguiva la richiesta di un piccolo quantitativo extra chiamata "la junta" (leggere: la iunta).

Piotta non l'ho mai usato e l'ho solo sentito alla televisione dai romani.

Sacco/sacchi è una cosa che, dalle mie parti, suona milanese/romano ma non torinese.

L'uso di neuri lo confermo per come l'ha descritto doghen (che saluto) anche se avrei da questionare sulla provenienza straniera della parola "euro".

Il millino era molto in voga a Torino durante le lire, ora c'è l'eurino come "unità di misura".

Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## chipulukusu

Davide'80 said:


> In giro per il web capita di leggere "neuri" al posto di euro.
> https://www.google.it/#q=100+neuri



I primi anni di introduzione dell'euro si sentiva anche, spesso, per scherzo, "leuri". 10 leuri, come plurale di "l'euro"


----------



## dôghen

giginho said:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> Dalle mie parti (che sono anche quelle di Maria  Nicola) il deca era ( e forse è) usato soprattutto nelle contrattazioni per l'acquisto di modesti quantitativi di sostanze stupefacenti. Lo spaccino (termine gergale per indicare lo spacciatore) veniva apostrofato con la frase: "oh, ce l'hai un deca?", a cui seguiva la richiesta di un piccolo quantitativo extra chiamata "la junta" (leggere: la iunta).
> 
> Piotta non l'ho mai usato e l'ho solo sentito alla televisione dai romani.
> 
> Sacco/sacchi è una cosa che, dalle mie parti, suona milanese/romano ma non torinese.
> 
> L'uso di neuri lo confermo per come l'ha descritto doghen (che saluto) anche se avrei da questionare sulla provenienza straniera della parola "euro".
> 
> Il millino era molto in voga a Torino durante le lire, ora c'è l'eurino come "unità di misura".
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti!



Ciao giginho, ricambio i saluti.

Confermo l'origine di area romana di "piotta" e "sacco", il secondo acclimatatosi anche in altre zone d'Italia, il primo rimasto molto confinato nella capitale dove però è stato molto produttivo: infatti "piotta" non è più usato per il denaro (o molto meno) ma comunque rimane per indicare "cento" in modo generico e ha originato addirittura un verbo, "piottare" (correre in auto/moto, andare a cento all'ora). Invece "deca" originatosi al nord Italia fu adottato anche a Roma per indicare le diecimila lire forse proprio per l'espansione del "droghese" cui accennava giginho.

Per quello che riguarda l'euro, il nome della moneta unica fu deciso in sede europea (BCE?), insomma sovranazionale, sulla radice greca EYROS, la stessa di Europa, e perché fosse valido e uguale in tutta la Comunità Europea appunto.
 In quel senso dico che è di origine "esterna", perché non si tratta di una parola frutto di una evoluzione interna alla lingua ma di un termine acquisito (oggi qualcuno, esprimendo una posizione polemica, direbbe addirittura "imposto"). 
E infatti, anche se non è esattamente un termine straniero (lo stesso lessema era già presente sia in latino che in italiano e indicava il vento di levante) _ si comporta_ come tale (da qui l'invariabilità). O meglio _si dovrebbe comportare_ visto che c'è anche chi, come abbiamo visto, ignora o trascura la norma.


----------



## Kraus

Ciao 

Riprendo qui il topic aperto ieri sera:

"Facendo mente locale ho trovato che per "denaro" si usano molti termini slang come grana, grano, palanche, schei (o sghei), quattrini, ecc. Però noto che sono tutte parole di lunga data e che non me ne viene nessuna di coniazione recente. Ne conoscete qualcuna?"


----------



## giginho

Ciao!

Io ho sentito spesso bombe per enfatizzare il fatto che un prezzo era alto, esempio:

"questo telefono mi è costato 700 bombe!" 

Spesso si usa parlare di carte/sacchi per indicare i soldi ma non so se sono definibili termini di recente coniazione.


----------



## Kraus

giginho said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Io ho sentito spesso bombe per enfatizzare il fatto che un prezzo era alto, esempio:
> 
> "questo telefono mi è costato 700 bombe!"
> 
> Spesso si usa parlare di carte/sacchi per indicare i soldi ma non so se sono definibili termini di recente coniazione.



Grazie per l'immediata risposta 

Nel caso di carte, però, sembra che ci sia una certa confusione, perché mi è capitato di leggere "50 carte" col significato di "25 euro". Il conteggio avverrebbe insomma ancora in base alle lire (o solo alcuni si regolano così, mentre magari altri intendono con 50 carte 50 euro?).


----------



## giginho

A quanto ne so 1 carta = 1 € per trasposizione da 1 carta = 1000 lire....se ci mettiamo anche a fare le equazioni per i conti al bar siamo rovinati!!!


----------



## Kraus

Ecco, sono delle tue stesse parti, ma devo dire di non aver mai sentito dire "1 carta" per "1 €", l'ho sentito usare soprattutto al plurale (o il singolare è un'astrazione?)... 

Volevo anche ringraziare Pizzi che, sull'altro topic, ha risposto alla domanda sui termini slang giovanili per indicare il denaro con queste opzioni: "Pila, carte, pio, ghello".


----------



## giginho

Sì Kraus, hai ragione, si usa al plurale....il mio era un esempio esplicativo e ho beccato subito l'eccezione che conferma la regola!


----------



## Kraus

Hai fatto benisimo a proporre quell'esempio, così abbiamo chiarito un dubbio


----------



## Luca1986

Elenco qui di seguito, con delle specificazioni – ove necessario –, tutti i termini che uso io e che ho letto o sentito dire; qualora dovessi ripetere qualcosa che è stato già detto, abbiate pazienza.  

_Conquibus_      (lat.);     _pecunia_     (lat.);     _deca_     (10.000 lire );    _piotta_    (100.000 lire [ma – se non sbaglio – in origine indicava la moneta da 100 lire]);    _grana_;   _pila_;   _argent  _ (francesismo);     _carte_     (_da_ _mille_): « L'ho pagato cinquanta carte (da mille)» (=50.000 lire; Veneto);   _tornesi_   (Salentino; antica moneta del Regno di Napoli);   _baiocchi_;  _franchi_  (Veneto); _foglia/e di lattuga_ o, semplicemente,  _lattuga_  (100 euro, alludendo al colore verde della banconota);  _pappagalli_  (euro in generale, alludendo alla foggia variopinta delle banconote);  _quattrini_;  _pìccioli_  (scherzoso, mutuato dal siciliano); _soldoni_; _moneta; palanche_;_ schei/sghei_ (Veneto); _sacchi_ (romanesco); _rame_ (monete da 1, 2 e 5 centesimi); _ferraglia_ (spiccioli in generale)...


----------

